# גָּבֶר



## airelibre

״הִנֵּה כִי-כֵן, יְבֹרַךְ גָּבֶר--    יְרֵא יְהוָה״

This is from psalm 128 (תהילים קכח) and I'm assuming it means the same as gever. Why is it gaver? Is it pausal form (what is the Hebrew for "pausal form"?) or something else?

thanks


----------



## origumi

Pausal form indeed.


----------



## airelibre

Not doubting you, but how do you know, since they don't occur in modern spoken language? Do pausal forms follow certain patterns? Just wondering if I can avoid having to ask every time I see a strange looking word. 

Also, what is the Hebrew for pausal form?


----------



## ystab

pausal form = צורת הֶפְסֵק

In Biblical Hebrew the pausal form usually goes with certain cantillation marks, as Sof Pasuk, Etnahta or Zaqef, but also with "lesser" marks, and there are exceptions and irregular forms. Pausal forms in modern Hebrew are usually used in fixed expressions and names.

You can check this site (in Hebrew), which lists the Mishqalim that can have a pausal form: https://www.safa-ivrit.org/history/bible_hefsek.php.


----------



## origumi

airelibre said:


> they don't occur in modern spoken language


Actually they do occur as ystab's link demonstrates.  Most of them are idiomatic or frozen and yet a modern Hebrew speaker is likely to know this phaenomenon intuitively, even before learning the Bible as we all do in school.


----------



## airelibre

Thanks for the help.


----------



## airelibre

The title of this thread has changed to gaber (dagesh in the b), how come?

Edit: no problem, it must just be a formatting issue, the dagesh is supposed to be on the g I think.


----------



## Egmont

airelibre said:


> The title of this thread has changed to gaber (dagesh in the b), how come?
> 
> Edit: no problem, it must just be a formatting issue, the dagesh is supposed to be on the g I think.


It's right in the middle of the opening of the gimel on my screen, exactly where it should be. Either a moderator fixed it in the hour since your post or there's a problem with how your computer/font/etc. display it.


----------



## amikama

Egmont said:


> Either a moderator fixed it in the hour since your post or there's a problem with how your computer/font/etc. display it.


It's the latter (display issue).


----------

